# Tot siens



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Safe journey...*

Hi Matatazela

All the best over that side.Keep in contact on AT.Was great getting meet you in person.

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

James, Best wishes on your new journey in life. Walk with the Good Shepherd, and He'll look after you.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Damn that time has aready come........*

Matatazela, You will alway be one of us. You have definatly krept into our hearts:wink: Have a good trip "phone home" when you a arrive so we know you'er safe.

Thanks again for you friendship it is always sore to say "bon voyage" thank god for AT and the web....

We will talk soon mate, take care


Spatan:cocktail:

PS :secret:Let this be a brand new begining, not many get this chance.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela, I will mis you humor very much, you place here by us will be free.

Tot sins


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Talk to you soon James. Best of luck untill we talk again.


----------



## SniperViv1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lekker pak Matatazela.

Dis n groot skyf, maar die regte een. Ek is nou so 5 weke in Aus en geniet elke oomblik daarvan. GEEN valcro koppe nie!!!!!

Mooi loop!

:elch:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Awie 
Hoe gaan dit?
Groete
stefan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

All the best my friend! You will be sorely missed!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

James,
Have a safe journey to your "New World".
Keep in touch and let us know about bowhunting opportunities down under when you are settled.

Take care

Alles van die Beste

Frank


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Travel safe James


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Good Bye MATATAZELE*

May your path be open and make wise decisions! Let God lead the way to your new inviroment!

I'll eat the biltong, Drink the bear, taste the nature that you once knew and remind you of it!!

May it be a save jurney for you and you family.
God bless!!

George.

P.s....Let us know if you arrived save!!If you battle with some thing let me know my family(on that side) are more than willing to help.Good luck.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*We are ooing to miss you Dude..*

Thanks a stack for popping into say cheers to Lindy and I I do hope to see some pics of the new your new spot under the sun. Oh and of Oliver at "full Draw"......:archer:


Till then mate .....Ustela Vesta.:sad::yo::wave::icon_salut:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey mate!
Tommorow you hit the airplane(22-04-2008)
Best of luck that side!!
Let us know if you landed O.K


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all and thanks for the greetings and concern. The flight was badly delayed, and we ended up leaving at 23:30 (instead of 12:30) and the kids were bouncing off the walls by then. Fortunately the delay meant that we were upgraded to a 747 (instead of an airbus) and the plane was only half full, which meant that there were lots of open seats. We had a bit of room to sleep. The flight from Hong Kong was terrible. Full Airbus, which meant that sleep was only through sheer and utter exhaustion. 

So far, NZ has been great. I have a job (starting on Monday 12 May) with the Whangarei District Council as a Hazardous Substances Officer, we have a house that we will occupy on Sunday with a great yard and lots of fruit trees, but we need to buy a car still. 

The gunshops.... racks of bolt action and semi-auto rifles, pump action, over under, side bu side and semi-auto shotguns, and a host of other sporting goodies. Sadly, no bows yet!!!

I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey James,

Good to hear that you and your family finally arrived safely down under in NZ.
All the best, take care and keep well.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Welcome bavk*

Hey,
Great to see you're back. Believe it's only temp till your own goodies arrive.
Keep us updated with your path!

Goodwill hunting!!
George.


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Glad you're safe*

What does it feel like to live in a place where they know how to play rugby. Must be great.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The rugby is like a religion here - uh, I guess it's the same as Suth Africa! LOL


----------

